# The Game Changers movie influence



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Of course I watched this move and the “What the Health” movie too.
I’m not a vegan, I still eat fish, eggs, and have dairy. But I’m considering becoming completely plant based for 2020.
I’m RN and work doing “big picture” population health analysis. I’ve done white paper and executive summaries for Americans biggest Health Plans, so here is my personal perspective.
#1 Most people 80% or greater have health problems brought on by poor nutrition and lack of exercise by the time they reach 60 years old.
#2 Most will do the least amount of change to better their health. 
#3 Most find out that their health is failing after a catastrophic event and hospitalization.
#4 The majority 50% or greater fall into the category “too little, too late” the damage has been done.
I’m not trying to be negative but just make everyone more aware. Nobody can Make You Better. Your the captain of your ship and must navigate through life and take responsibility for your circumstances. Prevention and intervention while your a young adult is critical. If you haven’t learned a discipline and healthy lifestyle and applied it, you better start. It’s never too late is a cliche and doesn’t always apply.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Game changers is a giant steaming pile of vegan propaganda BS, financed by a guy with millions invested in pea protein. Look into the followup studies of the "success stories" highlighted in the film. Virtually all of them have failed, arguably as a direct result of their diet.

If you want to be plant based (for whatever reason), that's fine, but know that it isn't optimal for human health, and you're probably going to end up hurting yourself in the long run.....although it is a step up from the standard American diet, which is why most people see improvements from going vegan, until the "honeymoon period" is over.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

They interview Arnold Schwarzenegger and he praises vegan food. What they don't mention is he invested in fake meat companies. He also now rides an ebike. 

What I take from it, a strong man ate meat and was able to exercise with his muscles. Now he is a vegan and needs an electric motor to help with activities.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

HerrKaLeun said:


> They interview Arnold Schwarzenegger and he praises vegan food. What they don't mention is he invested in fake meat companies. He also now rides an ebike.
> 
> What I take from it, a strong man ate meat and was able to exercise with his muscles. Now he is a vegan and needs an electric motor to help with activities.


Arnold Schwarzenegger is not a vegan and never said he was in the film.

If "plant based" means "plants only," (which they might mean, but don't say), then this certainly is a piece of propaganda.

It is a film that makes a bunch of extraordinary claims. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. It lacks there.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree that it is a film trot alarm people into going vegan, and marketing to their personal investments may be at the root of it. The bottom line is diet plays a vital, life or death role into your health outcomes. 
Increasing your awareness into eating healthy and especially eating fresh vegetables produce and less fatty meat is a good idea, even if you don’t go full vegan.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Bottom line:

The average American is a fat **** and needs to eat a lot less meat and a lot more vegetables. Start there.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> The average American is a fat **** and needs to eat a lot less meat and a lot more vegetables. Start there.


Bottom line:

Meat and animal fats don't make people fat, they make people healthy. Eat a lot less sugar, carbs, and processed crap. Eat a lot more meat and fat. Start there.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

_CJ said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Meat and animal fats don't make people fat, they make people healthy. Eat a lot less sugar, carbs, and processed crap. Eat a lot more meat and fat. Start there.


Why not eat cheaper food (vegetables, beans) and put the saved money towards something else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

What's wrong with food is the way it's produced, both plant and animal. We need to change to more local and organic grown food, less shipping food around the world. 

As for a specific diet, the ideal varies A LOT between different people. I doubt I could go vegan and stay healthy but some can.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

twodownzero said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger is not a vegan and never said he was in the film.
> 
> If "plant based" means "plants only," (which they might mean, but don't say), then this certainly is a piece of propaganda.
> 
> It is a film that makes a bunch of extraordinary claims. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. It lacks there.


Now that I read it, he may be vegetarian, not vegan. At least he was talking about how he was so wrong in his old days to fall for the meat and now he eats vegetarian (or vegan). On the other hand, he may just eat meat and just says that veggie nonsense because that is how he makes money.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

davec113 said:


> I doubt I could go vegan and stay healthy but some can.


Yes you could. It's really, really easy.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

davec113 said:


> I doubt I could go vegan and stay healthy but some can.


I was vegetarian for 13 years, and my health slowly declined in that time, attempting to go vegan at the end is pretty much what killed the whole deal. I totally fell off the wagon, and my health really declined further. I've recovered on Keto, and have now moved into carnivory, which seems to be turning back the clock big-time. Humans are supposed to eat meat. Our digestive system is not capable of handling the massive amount of fiber brought by vegetarian and vegan diets, hence all the gas and bowel movements. And all the soy, oh my god the soy!

For sure though, there is common ground between vegans and carnivores in the need for sustainable farming practices. Unfortunately, most vegans claim a "moral superiority" that prevents them from interacting with others in a productive manner. I suspect it's because they know that the only way to get a handle on climate change is through regenerative agriculture, and eating copious amounts of meat.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

What all the vegan people neglect to mention is the amount of supplements they take. A diet that requires supplements isn't really natural nor sustaining.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Seems to be lot of bad info in this thread. Kind of makes me suspicious if people are doing this on purpose or are just that misinformed. I'm not here to debate, just saying reader beware and do some actual research on your own rather than believing random internet posts.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

HerrKaLeun said:


> What all the vegan people neglect to mention is the amount of supplements they take. A diet that requires supplements isn't really natural nor sustaining.


Vegan diets don't require supplements, besides B12. The majority of B12 production is for livestock so getting it from animal products is just second-hand supplementation. There's plenty of food fortified with B12 so you don't even have to take a pill if you don't want to.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Seems to be lot of bad info in this thread. Kind of makes me suspicious if people are doing this on purpose or are just that misinformed. I'm not here to debate, just saying reader beware and do some actual research on your own rather than believing random internet posts.


Agreed.

This is a good place to start:
https://meatrx.com/

.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Let me point out that although I started off by talking about vegan agenda movies. The. my overall perspective is from data that I have analyzed from millions of patients that have American health insurance claims data and CMS disease diagnosis data. 
The bottom line is we can all learn that most extreme diets are crap and may reduce weight temporarily but weight loss doesn’t mean your healthy. Damage from poor diets and lack of cardiovascular exercises will inevitably lead to chronic health issues. 
I completely believe that eating less fat, especially animal fat and eating more veggies, whole grains and legumes does equal a healthy diet.
Especially much more healthy than diets that include adding additional saturated fats, believe me, most people eat way to much fried and fatty food.
Most Americans, that end up needing life saving operations and high dose medications have been told by their doctors to lose weight and exercise more. So what do they do? In some cases a fad diet, in others nothing.

I assume we are all cyclist here. Ride more and eat less crap, you may make it to retirement and enjoy your stable of bikes and time with your friends and family.


----------



## ViperDom (Sep 28, 2016)

Google "What nutritionists think about game changers" 

Read no less than three entries.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

_CJ said:


> Look into the followup studies of the "success stories" highlighted in the film. Virtually all of them have failed, arguably as a direct result of their diet.r.


What?! Nick Diaz got fat and retired??? The Titans aren't in the playoffs?? LOL.

I heard an interesting statistic, the number one reason diets fail is because people don't follow them. I have only watched the documentary. I found it fascinating and plan to try some of their recipes.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m not going vegan but I’m definitely cutting out all fried meat and fatty meat, especially beef and pork. So far it’s working and my waist is 32”. I’ll be checking my body fat percentage next week. I’m sure it reduced from last fall.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

_CJ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is a good place to start:
> https://meatrx.com/
> ...


Great, a commercial site with:

_Sign up for one month free membership - cancel anytime_

on the front page!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Conor McGregor came out of retirement yesterday and TKO'ed UFC's all-time wins leader Donald Cerrone in 40 seconds. Must have gone vegan.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

bingemtbr said:


> What?! Nick Diaz got fat and retired??? The Titans aren't in the playoffs?? LOL.
> 
> I heard an interesting statistic, the number one reason diets fail is because people don't follow them. I have only watched the documentary. I found it fascinating and plan to try some of their recipes.


Nick Diaz got worked in his last fight, but he eats fish, so.... Cam Newton still injured, unable to heal, remind me who's in the Superbowl? There's a loooooong list of people who have destroyed their careers by going vegan.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Great, a commercial site with:
> 
> _Sign up for one month free membership - cancel anytime_
> 
> on the front page!


Pay no attention to the success stories. They aren't people who paid for assistance, they're just members of the community.

And how much does your doctor and/or nutritionist charge?


----------

